# Jagong ratio



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi

Has anybody got a recommendation for input and output weights to get a sweet Jagong double shot.

Pure laziness on my part.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

20g in >> 28g out in 30 secs did it for me on the La Spaz.

Gotta say - I do prefer your new Avatar to the original. Much more personal:cool:


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How do you get the coffee past the red ball?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ingested via enema tubes I think


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Ingested via enema tubes I think


Spoken like a man with experience


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Spoken like a man with experience


Takes one to know one!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Are you pair married?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

ronsil said:


> Gotta say - I do prefer your new Avatar to the original. Much more personal:cool:


Thanks Ron.

The avatar change was purely to set up my post in this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18487-Coffee-and-cycling-Rocket-and-also-Oz-coffee

(With Charlie as the straight man, natch)

Think I'll keep him for a bit.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

ronsil said:


> 20g in >> 28g out in 30 secs did it for me on the La Spaz.


Holy moly. No messing about with weak coffee for you.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Wando64 said:


> Holy moly. No messing about with weak coffee for you.


What do you consider typical dose?


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> What do you consider typical dose?


One thing I've learned on this forum is not to argue about other people's ratio preferences.

1:1.4 is just a tad too ristretto for me though.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

My ratio is a great ristretto but diluted with milk in a cappa it really comes alive with max 'real coffee' flavour.


----------

